# Sage Smart Grinder Pro, repeatedly clogging/jamming mill. Not delivering coffee through to grind receptical



## Bayswater john (Jun 10, 2021)

*I've acquired a s/h sage grinder pro. It grinds well but is repeatedly jamming/clogging the grinds not delivering through the nozzle. Has anyone else had this problem; I'm about to strip it down to see if there's an obvious problem in the chute, or similar. Some advice or warnings of difficulty would be very welcome.*


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Bayswater john said:


> Some advice or warnings of difficulty would be very welcome.


 I'm not sure if by "strip it down" you mean taking the machine apart, or removing the burrs to give it a clean. It sounds like it could just be a matter of needing a good clean. It's not too difficult to remove the burrs, just obviously make sure to put everything back in the way it was. Remove the little distributing wheel underneath the burrs and give it a good clean as well; just be careful with the felt washer as it's more delicate. Other than that, I'll have to pass, I don't know much about the internal workings of these machines.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There isn't much point in removing the inner burr. Just brush out what you can see and vac. You may need to wipe over with IPA, down the exit route as well.

As with many grinders it may not like weighing in rather oily beans and not take that many shots to jam. Oddly it may be ok with the hopper on.

The felt washers are currently out of stock. Very fragile so need removing rather carefully if you do take the inner burr off.


----------

